# Ys624 cl $650



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

No affiliation:

https://reno.craigslist.org/tls/5387580669.html

Edit: The seller did not list the model number but I believe from englarging some of the photos that it is a YS624


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What model is it ??


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like an older 624 with the metal tank, 3 forward and 2 reverse speeds. The later models had 4 forward and a plastic tank.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks solid.


----------

